# Endo scratch timing question?



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi,

I don't have periods so will start taking provera tomorrow.  Booked in for a endo scratch on tuesday. My period SHOULD start between 19th and 21st of march. My question is it normal to have an endo scratch just before a period is due? I will start stimming on day 2 of that period starting. Thanks


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Tattybear,  I had mine on day 21 of my cycle so if you are due a period on 19th March, its around that sort of mark    Take some painkillers 1hr before scratch.  It is uncomfortable but only lasts seconds    Good luck with your cycle sweetie    xxx


----------



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks bunnykins. I had one about 2yrs ago but cant remember timings or anything. :/ thanks again


----------

